# David Hall leaves a "too conservative" New Beginning



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jul 2012)

David Hall has just been on Drivetime. 

"I had to leave New Beginning as an external influence was descending  on the organisation which was unhealthy 

There is new legislation, fraught with danger for borrowers. It requires a strong uninfluences  independent voice not a media blackout and for us to stay quiet  as was suggested to us...

The proposal was that we restructure the organisation - a conservative professional approach - which was not what we had agreed

There would be a media blackout 

All three founders (Hall, Vincent Martin and Ross Maguire) would have to consult before anyone would do an interview and agree what would be said and whether it should be done or not.  

Senior Lawyers were speaking to them (Martin and Maguire) that is not a secret . They were adhering to these restrictions. 

My view is that this requires a more stonger robust approach to the Insolvency Bill and the banks and to creditors 

The Laura White case was an example. There was no confidentiality clause. It was read out in open court. They (Martin and Maguire) were told that they should not be speaking about their cases and no one else should be speaking as substitutes for them. 

I was an outsider - as I am not a lawyer - I respect the rules of their profession, but they do not serve the people they are trying to serve

Mary Wilson: Where will you go now?

There needs to be a conversation between the groups representing the distressed borrowers 

The banks raised the interest rates last week by 0.5% but it went un-noticed and there was silence from advocates 

Wilson: What happens the cases on hand 

New Beginning will continue to offer a full service. 

The solicitors who handle the cases, Mullen & Co, have left as well, but they will continue to represent the 160 or so cases they are working on.

I will be available to negotiate on behalf of the 60 or so clients I have been representing, if they wish me to continue doing so I will do so at no charge...

Organisations must be independent

There is a serious legal, financial and negotiating services 

In this miserable summer there are people who can't afford to go away 

This is going to get very difficult (for borrowers)

A conservative organisation has no place on this playing pitch to deal with the banks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jul 2012)

I was very surprised at Ross Maguire's enthusiasm for the Personal Insolvency Bill, but this enthusiasm was shared by FLAC as well. 

Laura White did not deserve a write-down. I suspect that the lads were embarrassed by it and didn't want it as their most public case. 



> In this miserable summer there are people who can't afford to go away



David Hall was doing quite well up to this point. 

Brendan


----------



## SarahMc (31 Jul 2012)

All very cloak and dagger, who is this external influence descending on the organisation?

It all sounds a mess, and certainly wouldnt engender confidence to actually pay for their services. 

That comment about not being able to afford a holiday was insulting to the squeezed middle who are making huge sacrifices to pay their mortgage.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Jul 2012)

Hi Sarah

I assume that he meant that fellow barristers told them that he should not be discussing clients affairs in public, even if he had their permission. 

When you see a high profile legal case on the TV, it's always the solicitors who make the statements afterwards, never the barristers. 

RTE checked with the Bar Council and they said that they had not told them officially or unofficially.


----------



## davidhall75 (31 Jul 2012)

Thanks Brendan,  I guess up to the holiday comments you thought it was an OK interview, my first time posting, sorry if I'm not too fast


----------



## yeffoc (1 Aug 2012)

Come, come now Brendan, were you really very surprised at Ross Maguire's enthusiasm for the Personal Insolvency Bill and that this enthusiasm was shared by FLAC?  I wonder how long it will take for New Beginning to apply for roles as Personal Insolvency Practitioners under the new legislation?  Perhaps they may re-brand as Re-New-Meration?  As for FLAC, were they going to oppose a steady new revenue stream for their legal colleagues?  And David, are you surprised at what you kindly describe as the conservative professional approach and/or the media blackout?  Just look at the almost complete disappearance of MABS from the media in the last few years.  Why has that happened?  MABS is by far the biggest group representing distressed borrowers for the last 20 years or so and while your call for a conversation between the groups representing distressed borrowers is laudable, do you really think that MABS would be involved?  I see that MABS will be the intermediary for Debt Relief Orders, thereby penning MABS into the €20k or less category.  That should wipe out circa 75% of their client base straight away.  Who will benefit from this I wonder?  Why keep MABS there to benchmark all these new entrants to the Personal Insolvency market?  Sure that makes no sense!  Haven’t MABS proven over the years that you don’t have to come from one of the “professions” to successfully negotiate with creditors?  David, ould stock, you almost got it right with your comment “I was an outsider - as I am not a lawyer - I respect the rules of their profession, but they do not serve the people they are trying to serve”.  They’ll serve them alright – for a fee.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Aug 2012)

PiedPiper said:


> For the first time ever I agree with Brendan, .



In what respect? 

Laura White took a €30k paycut for a lifestyle choice and then abandoned her house.  She deserved no write-off on the face of it.  My concern is for the people who are in unsustainable mortgages but who have made a genuine effort to resolve their problems. They should be facilitated to make an orderly sale of their home and the balance should be written off.  Given the public facts about Laura White, she deserved no write-off. The private facts might reveal something different. 

The Insolvency Bill might be good for people with very large debts e.g. property investors. It does nothing for those with unsustainable mortgages on their normal homes.


----------

